# AppleTV + TV sony



## bilouzozzo (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, désirant me lancer dans l'aventure appleTV, mais possédant une TV Sony LCD 32W5500, je voulais savoir si les problèmes récurant entre les 2 appareils avaient été réglés, ou si cétait un peu la loterie, et j'avais des chances d'avoir un écran bleu....
Merci pour le retour de réponse des utilisateurs ayant eu ce problème.
cordialement


----------



## stef_iphone (15 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir j'ai cette TV et une AppleTV 2 depuis sa sortie  , je n'ai jamais rencontré aucun problème ! Ce duo fonctionne parfaitement, je ne savais pas qu'il existait un souci d'écran bleu...


----------

